# Need help quick



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it feasible to repair a preformed liner? We may be buying one with a hole sold with a small plastic liner to repair the hole.

What would be best sealant to use?









Top left corner is where the hole is.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't bother.
From my experience, it's hard to fix the holes permanantly....most fixes only seem to last a few weeks/months at best. Kind of like those patch kits that come with inflatable pool toys--after you patch it, you're lucky to be able to use it once or twice more before it's toast.

As cheap as liners of that size are, just go buy a new one.


----------

